# April/May French Trip



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi. Just booked a ferry with P&O for April straight after the Peterborough show.
I can't believe the price £65.00 return for a 8.5 metre van  , it's the best price I have ever had. The ferry times are very good out at lunch and back at lunch.

1st stop will be Le Touquet Aires then Le Treport Aires then who knows.

Hope the weather is kind in April and May. :?


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

RainDancer said:


> Hi. Just booked a ferry with P&O for April straight after the Peterborough show.
> I can't believe the price £65.00 return for a 8.5 metre van  , it's the best price I have ever had. The ferry times are very good out at lunch and back at lunch.
> 
> 1st stop will be Le Touquet Aires then Le Treport Aires then who knows.
> ...


Great price for P&O - had thought SeaFrance would be about the best now. 

Is that out on Sunday or Monday?

And, what date are you returning? Our plans are the same, out after Peterborough returning about 3 weeks later (shame we still have to work :evil: )

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi sprokit

Out on the Monday 27th and back on the 27th of May. Did think about SeaFrance.
But a friend who works at P&O said that they may be in a funny way :? . But don't take that as gospel. You know how rumours start.

I usually pay about £100.00 so £65.00 for a tag axle is a very good price :lol: .

We would have liked to go for longer but that W place gets in the way.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

April is a cold month ! May should be a bit better, but dont expect it to be different than the uk in western parts , had hailstones size of golf balls at Cap Breton in may. Bon journey.


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi silversurfa

Thanks for info. I don't mind the cold I just hope it will be dry. :roll:  

There is nothing worse than rain and drizzle. .

We are intending to do Aires for a month and most are hard standing , so if it does rain we will stay away from the grass. Grass and a 6 wheeler do not mix :agrue: . :lol: But who cares at least we will be away. :wav:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

RainDancer said:


> Grass and a 6 wheeler do not mix :agrue: . :lol: But who cares at least we will be away. :wav:


You're not wrong Raindancer.
We visited the Le Touquet Aire by the marina a few months ago. The area we were parked in was quite new with huge parking bays on smooth tarmac.
We never got to Le Treport Aire.

That certainly is a good price for P&O. In 07 we paid £59 with S/F for a tag axle, and this year we paid £69 with N/L. That was through the CC's online booking service. 
09 prices direct from N/L looking like £55 for us, and at mid morning sailings too. 

Jock.


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hi JockandRita

We always pop into Le Treport going and coming back.

The Aire is very close to an ED supermarket and there is always plenty of room to park to top up on the essentials (red and white pop). :lol:

If you are down that way give it a try. But don't make it common knowledge or everybody will go. :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

RainDancer said:


> If you are down that way give it a try. But don't make it common knowledge or everybody will go. :lol:


Thanks for the tip, on the QT. Mum's the word friend. :lol:

Jock. :wink:


----------



## Melly (Jul 5, 2007)

RainDancer said:



> Hi sprokit
> 
> Out on the Monday 27th and back on the 27th of May. Did think about SeaFrance.
> But a friend who works at P&O said that they may be in a funny way :? . But don't take that as gospel. You know how rumours start.:


I hope it's only a rumour as we are travelling with them on the 30th April.


----------

